# Anyone watching the NFL  Draft?



## JustBonee (Apr 30, 2021)

Any teams doing good with  their picks this weekend?  

Interest is lacking around  Houston this year ..lol  ... no pics until Round 3,  and the Texans  are a total mess for some time to come!


----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 30, 2021)

Happy with the Colts pick to beef up their pass rush.


----------



## Don M. (Apr 30, 2021)

I watched it for a few minutes, yesterday.  I was just ton's of "jabber", so I shut if off.  Besides, the Only team I care about...the KC Chiefs...have done so well in the past couple of years, that by the time the get to make a pick, they will be just choosing from the "leftovers".


----------



## fmdog44 (May 1, 2021)

I never understand grown men getting all dressed up in the home team junk and painting their faces then screaming like a maniac that their team is number one. Add to those people grossly overweight guys thinking that blubber they are carrying is athletic muscle.


----------



## JustBonee (May 1, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> I never understand grown men getting all dressed up in the home team junk and painting their faces then screaming like a maniac that their team is number one. Add to those people grossly overweight guys thinking that blubber they are carrying is athletic muscle.


Reminds me of the HEB  commercial on TV last night  ..lol  (it was for the Astros)


----------



## terry123 (May 1, 2021)

Saw where Texans have picked a QB.  Everybody is wondering about Watson now.


----------



## Pappy (May 1, 2021)

I’d rather watch grass grow, but I do like football and I presume there is an audience for the picks.


----------



## jerry old (May 1, 2021)

having 2 nights of yak-yak on prime time is ridiculous

as a football fan i've watched the NFL try to grab all the TV time possible-apparently they cannon saturate the market-that's because                  
were dumb.

yak, yak, yak... there still at it on Saturday morning


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (May 6, 2021)

If there wasn't an audience it would not stretch for days. I enjoyed the first 2 days. I get a kick out of the sports fanatics all made-up and decked out in team gear. In great seeing the fashion trends by those draftees in attendance. There was even a video of a dog just as excited as the people in a room.


----------



## jerry old (May 6, 2021)

Nosy Bee-54 said:


> If there wasn't an audience it would not stretch for days. I enjoyed the first 2 days. I get a kick out of the sports fanatics all made-up and decked out in team gear. In great seeing the fashion trends by those draftees in attendance. There was even a video of a dog just as excited as the people in a room.



Not sure there is that big an audience, feel like there forcing it down our throats.
People will tune trying to catch their team, but three days of mush, honestly!

Is there an audience for wrestling?  
Apparently so, it appears to be growing, noted it on Fox during prime time a week or so ago.

Can't wait for the multi-millionaires to suit up and bang heads.  It is all so weird...


----------



## Feelslikefar (May 6, 2021)

Watched to mainly see the last minute trades for QB's.

Titans looked at fixing the defense. 
Added a couple of Wide Receivers also.

I didn't expect much from us, as we can fill some holes by Free Agency.

Looking forward to a solid season with Henry and Tannehill. 

( oh, and I am one of those silly people who 'Dressed Up' when the Draft came here in 2019
along with 600,000 others jamming Broadway downtown. It was something to see...)


----------



## Glowworm (May 7, 2021)

Definition of American football (we call it that here in Europe to avoid confusion with proper football which is called soccer in the USA).

A game played by men with strangely shaped balls


----------



## Irwin (May 7, 2021)

There's a chance my favorite quarterback, Aaron Rodgers, will become a Bronco. In the past, when rumors like that started to swirl, it became reality, like with Peyton Manning. Manning was past his prime when he came here, though. Rodgers still has a few good years in him, albeit not many. He's 37. Then again, Tom Brady is still going strong at 43.


----------



## jerry old (May 8, 2021)

It is 2021, it is time to think unrealistically  about your team .
Our Gurn, Lethe 200 will start us off.

Kc will be around for the next 3 years...
But this is the year of the Cowboys   Larry, Moe and Curly have promised to do better this year.


----------



## dobielvr (May 9, 2021)

I'm not in to sports too much......but about a week or so ago , I saw Tom Brady on one of the late night talk shows and man, his hand s are HUGE.

No wonder he's so good w/that football....


----------



## Furryanimal (May 9, 2021)

I watched the whole thing condensed into 40 minutes on my NFL game pass!


----------

